# Floyd County



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll be hunting down there the last week of November.  Just wondering what the activity is at this time? I know the rut maps say the rut is around the 15th, but A LOT of the old threads I've read through, people were seeing rut activity late November and early December. I can't put boots on the ground until the day before the hunt,  but I'm looking at maps trying to come up with a plan.  Just curious if they will be on a bed to food pattern,  or cruising at this time.


----------

